# Hyperlink to a Powerpoint show



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I created a hyperlink to a Powerpoint show:

When you click on the link, it opens the Powerpoint show file. 
Problem: after the show starts, another copy of the Powerpoint show opens -(it give's you the option to Open or Save the file) if you cancel out, it stops the show. 

I tried so many ways from creating a button to a hyperlink. Everytime you click, the show starts, but the another instance wants to start.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post the link so we can see the code and try the link


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

It's an intranet and it's not on a web server. I might just load it in IIS server.


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I finally posted the Intranet on my IIS server. the hyperlink is now working correctly. If you can still figure out a way for the hyperlink to work in PDC server


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> the hyperlink is now working correctly.


 implies - not the coding butthe way your intranet is working


----------

